# Which Aikido teacher?



## Yari (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi

I was wondering which Aikido teacher you pratice under, or have praticed under.

I myself have done Kanesuka, Kubayashi and Nishio (currently).


/Yari


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

I studied under Fumio Toyoda, Aikido Shihan, in Chicago, IL at the Japanese Cultural Center (Aikido Association of America).

But, unfortunately Toyoda Sensi passed away the other year.

Here will be greatly missed.  :asian: 


Chicago Green 
Dragon :asian:


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 9, 2003)

I have been studying Aikido (aikibuken) and Shinkendo under Toshishiro Obata Soshihan. Great man. 

 :asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *
> But, unfortunately Toyoda Sensi passed away the other year.
> 
> ...



Sad to hear that!!!:asian: 

What kind of Aikido would you say that he praticed: soft /hard.. flow/intens ..... ?

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *I have been studying Aikido (aikibuken) and Shinkendo under Toshishiro Obata Soshihan. Great man.
> 
> :asian: *



What kind of Aikido would you say that you study? Soft or hard?
Direct or indirect? 

/Yari


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *What kind of Aikido would you say that you study? Soft or hard?
> Direct or indirect?
> 
> /Yari *


Both soft and hard. Sensei Obata's training was through Yoshinkan. After establishing his own research and training
organization, he incorporated a lot of the older techniques of Daito ryu while maintaining the softer techniques as well.
The blocking methods of Shorinji Kempo are also used in Aikibuken Aikido. Which makes his aikido very strong and useful for western boxing culture. Weapons like Bo, jo and tanto are also introduced to students. A well rounded system which is  very compatible to my Kenpo and karate training.


:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *. Which makes his aikido very strong and useful for western boxing culture.
> :asian: *


This sound very interessting, for the AIkido I know works wioth a low gravity point(hara), while boxing I feel (I'm no expert here), has a high gravity point (chest).

Could you tell a little bit more about it.

/yari


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *This sound very interessting, for the AIkido I know works wioth a low gravity point(hara), while boxing I feel (I'm no expert here), has a high gravity point (chest).
> 
> Could you tell a little bit more about it.
> ...


Well, what I mean by boxing, is the type of attack that we are likely to encounter in a western culture. The shomen uchi and yokomen uchi (offense and defense) are taught in the beginning stages and then from there he moves to dealing with jabs, crosses, and step throughs. As I mentioned he has incorporated Shorinji Kempo blocks (a system that he studied in Japan for a while) plus special tai sabaki to counter these type of attacks. We also use multiple atemi including kicks such as Mae geri and mawashi geri. Blocks include, crane, grasping, Low-high (what we call universal in Kenpo) Parries. The manipulation teks are mostly direct and don't depend so much on uke's cooporation.
Teckniques such as Shiho nage and kote gaeshi are explored in many variations for the same attacks. From safe dojo practice to more realistic execution for advance students. The tai sabaki, ashi sabaki and te sabaki are really expanded and cover a lot of principles of movements not seen in other Aikido systems. 

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you!

I would love to try it!

/Yari


----------



## Brian King (Jun 12, 2003)

I train under George Ledyard, but I am in his DT Options classes not in his Aikido Classes.

See you on the mat soon
Friends 
Brian


----------



## Yari (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi

I read some of the stuff he writes on www.aikiweb.com and that's pretty good. Sounds like you have a good teacher there!

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brian _
> *I train under George Ledyard, but I am in his DT Options classes not in his Aikido Classes.
> 
> See you on the mat soon
> ...



How is the DT class?

/Yari


----------



## kilo (Jul 16, 2003)

I train under John Usher in Karl Geis Aikido who trained under Tomiki Sensei.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 17, 2003)

Yari
The DT class is great. Lots of fun mixed with hard work. It is based on Aikido, but we do some boxing/focus mitt
work to warm up, have also done a few of the FMA drills using sticks and knives. Unlike most Aikido training we train with resistance and at full speed (or close to it) contact is the norm with lots of strikes. We dont wear any uniform and there are no ranks so it is more relaxed than general martial arts. If you are going to the Aiki expo in Las Vegas this year George will be having a workshop there. I am going, so swing by and say hello. * Vladimir (Systema) will be there as well and I cant wait. I only hope that they will not be training at the same time.
See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Yari (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *I train under John Usher in Karl Geis Aikido who trained under Tomiki Sensei. *




Tomiki I only know by books, and articles.

Could you elaborate on John Ushers's AIkido? I would love to hear about it!

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brian _
> *If you are going to the Aiki expo in Las Vegas this year George will be having a workshop there.
> See you on the mat soon
> Friends
> Brian *




Oh, I loved to go. But as a recently fther of a daughter, and no mopney for vacation. I can't. I live in Denmark/Scandinavia and the expens to travel to the States would just be too great. 

But maybe some day, love to meet som new people!!!

/Yari


----------



## kilo (Jul 18, 2003)

Heres a web site. http://www.karlgeis.com and www.msstate.edu/org/aikido/index.html.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Yari (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *Heres a web site. http://www.karlgeis.com and www.msstate.edu/org/aikido/index.html.  Hope this helps. *



Thanks

/Yari


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2005)

studied Ideta ryu Bujutsu and Shin ryu Aikido under reverend Koichi Barrish of Tsubaki Kannagara Jinja


----------



## RichK (Jul 22, 2005)

Studied under Saotome Sensei and seminars with Ikeda, Yamada and Waite.


----------



## Korppi76 (Aug 11, 2005)

Now mainly under Endo sensei, Kobayashi sensei and Igarashi sensei.
Also some times I visit Sugawara sensei's seminars as well as Tissier sensei's seminars.


----------



## charyuop (Apr 1, 2008)

I hadn't seen this poll before.
I study under Doug Hanson Sensei belonging to the ASU (Aikido School of Ueshiba) federation.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Apr 1, 2008)

My initial training was with Karl Geis in the mid 70s.  After reaching Nidan, I began training with Toshiaki Takikawa and our Dojo hosted Tetsuro Nariyama for a couple of week-long visits.  While I've trained informally in Yoshinkan, my Aikido core has all been Tomiki/Shodokan.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 1, 2008)

I started with Sensei Walter Kopitov and then studied with Shihan Richard Bowe and am now training with Sensei Earl Layumas.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I train under Sensei Rick McCraw who trained under the direction of Sensei Robert B. MacEwen jr.  I've had the chance to train under sensei MacEwen and enjoyed it.  Also had the chance to train under Morph for a day.:ultracool  Those of us that are spouting names that you've never heard of are from the NGA lineage.  Our style is probably most like shodokan or Tomiki styles of aikido that follow the Ueshiba lineage.


----------



## charyuop (Apr 2, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I train under Sensei Rick McCraw who trained under the direction of Sensei Robert B. MacEwen jr. I've had the chance to train under sensei MacEwen and enjoyed it. Also had the chance to train under Morph for a day.:ultracool Those of us that are spouting names that you've never heard of are from the NGA lineage. Our style is probably most like shodokan or Tomiki styles of aikido that follow the Ueshiba lineage.


 
I don't know all the Sensei in the world (on the contrary, maybe I can count the ones I know on my fingers). So not only the ones you name are unknown to me LOL.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2008)

charyuop said:


> I don't know all the Sensei in the world (on the contrary, maybe I can count the ones I know on my fingers). So not only the ones you name are unknown to me LOL.


You and me both, my aiki brother!  The point I was getting at was more along the lines that the NGA guys wouldn't be anywhere along the continuum of the instructors listed in the poll except in the "other" category.  Not surprising since NGA makes up a very small subsection of the aiki arts.  Having said that I'll say this:  I've been on other boards where I was told, point blank, that since I was NGA I wasn't welcome by the other aikido-ka.  I've never had that problem here.  There was a time, couple of years ago, where we had a lively debate going between myself and a couple of hombu stylist but, thanks to the general attitude of the board the debate was always respectful and both parties wound up gaining a lot of respect for each other.  Love the aiki you're doing but never dismiss someone elses flavor.:ubercool:


----------



## citom (Apr 23, 2008)

I've practiced under senior students of Nishio Sensei (never got to meet him, unfortunately), and personally under Kanetsuka Sensei (took ukemi from him), Yasuo Kobayashi Sensei and his son Hiroaki. I have not practiced with Ikeda Sensei, but with his senior, Saotome Sensei.


----------



## charyuop (Apr 23, 2008)

citom said:


> I have not practiced with Ikeda Sensei, but with his senior, Saotome Sensei.


 
I admit I have a little bit on envy there hee hee even if not properly Aikido-like.


----------

